# New Chorkie potty traning problems



## sarahbrittany (Jun 7, 2012)

I bought a 9 week old male Chorkie this past Sunday. I have never before owned a puppy, so everything is VERY new to me. I bought puppy training pads, and I also take him outside often. However, at night when I go to bed I put him on the floor with all this equipment for the restroom, but he cries and cries and cries until I let him on the bed with me. I am a deep sleeper so if he does cry I would not hear it resulting in him peeing all over my bed. He's too small to jump down to the ground might I add, but I even put a pee pad in the corner of my bed and he still went on my bed. He also sometimes during the day makes accidents on the floor.

Advice-help-anything? I understand he is a puppy and I knew to expect this, but as a first time dog owner I literally know nothing about training....please help!


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Here are some things we did with our Chihuahua.

We set up kind of a stair system to make it easy for her to go on and off the bed. Some training with a treat lure taught her quickly how to go up and down. You could use an actual pet stair but a couple of different height stools we already had worked for us.

We used a puppy encourager spray on the pads to help entice her to go there and not anywhere else. I don't know how well these helped but she hasn't had any accidents other than just missing the pad. 

The alternative is to do crate training or to use a puppy playpen with the pad inside so that the dog goes there. The downside is that you'll have to learn to ignore the initial whining that will go with this. You can use treats and favorite toys to make it a more positive experience than a punishment.


----------

